# DIY Glass Cover on 110G (Used Old Picture Frames)



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

This is my first attempt at a DIY glass cover. I was in a rush to do this so the cost was more than expected. Below is what I paid (could have been free with stuff off of CL or a lot least cheaper if Salvation Army was open on Sundays). I was impatient because I needed it completed today in order to finish my canopy and lighting tomorrow night.

$21 (2) Used picture frames from Value Village
$10 Glass cutter from Canadian Tire (Will use again so next build will not include this cost)
$5 Straight edge from Canadian Tire (Will use again so next build will not include this cost)

$36 Total cost (would have been $21 if it wasn't my first time)

To note: 
- BE CAREFUL!!! It is glass! It will cut you! and vacuum often to make sure you don't leave anything around for later either.
- Wear gloves and sand corners after you make your cuts.
- measure the tank at increments of your glass length. ie if your glass is going to be 12", measure the start of your tank at 0' mark and 12"mark. You need to calculate any bow into the cut. I forgot and the glass piece was about 1/8 too large/small at places. I had to throw the piece away because it was really hard trying to cut off 1/8" of glass all the way down a 30" piece without chipping it.
- I still need to sand the edges and put in some bracing to be able to slide the glass, but it is 75% done. I just wanted it done quick so I could throw together a canopy frame and put some lighting in the tank tomorrow. DIY LEDs baby! (Will post a pic of those too!)

Anyways here is a pic of the DIY glass cover

In the future, I will probably be polishing edges and siliconing adjoining edges for easy of use and to avoid cuts when doing maintenance on the tank. Like I said, I just "wanted er' done".


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Added strips on ends of each glass piece. I was worried I was going to cut myself removing the panels for maintenance and such.

See updated pics here...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

TV and Water.. =S


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha, yeah it's not a problem. Done many water changes already. Just need to be careful.


----------



## thebarbershop1972 (Oct 22, 2021)

aquafunlover said:


> This is my first attempt at a DIY glass cover. I was in a rush to do this so the cost was more than expected. Below is what I paid (could have been free with stuff off of CL or a lot least cheaper if Salvation Army was open on Sundays). I was impatient because I needed it completed today in order to finish my canopy and lighting tomorrow night.
> 
> $21 (2) Used picture frames from Value Village
> $10 Glass cutter from Canadian Tire (Will use again so next build will not include this cost)
> ...


awesome idea!


----------

